# What Would you do?



## barbiegirl (Aug 18, 2012)

I am posting this in the divorce and seperation forums..Well because i HONESTLY have been considering it for quite some time. One minutes i say im going to talk to him about Seperating for some time.because things JUST aren't going the way things need to be in a our marriage especially after 7 years..BUT i will post another thread about all of that because i DO need some advice when it come to that and i will explain more on that topic when i post that thread!( so keep ur eye open for it ladies and gentelmen 
The Reason i am posting Right now!Is because my husband and my two children went to an Eid picnic with His father..i stayed home BECAUSE i love to have my ALONE time! Well before he left we got into an arguement..and he said something to me that he NEVER has said before n i am ANGRY at him, i AM HURT and i am kind of in shock from it..and i need to know what would YOU DO if you significant other said this to you? I have thought about Just packing up and leaving BUT i dont have ANYWHERE to go..ive thought about acking his things..and when he gets home telling him that becuaes of what he said to me that i feel that he needs to leave out for awhile and give this marriage a break..and then ive thought of some other **** i could do BUT i WONT because..its not in clear thinking..so and i quote this is what he said to me..IN FRONT OF MY 5 AND 4 YEAR OLD!!
"I hope that you are dead when i get home"
Please help me what would you do..i can look at is as he was just mad
but NO that was WRONG of him and there NEEDS to be something done! So please help me thank you


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Saying that to someone, especially in front of their children, would be unacceptable. But...

We don't know the context. We don't know his side of things. We don't know the history between you two.

Just as an FYI, you can ask or suggest he leave, but in most areas, he has just as much right to live there as you do. So if you want a break, you should figure out your options. Packing up his stuff and trying to kick him out will likely escalate the tension level.

C


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

PBear said:


> Saying that to someone, especially in front of their children, would be unacceptable. But...
> 
> We don't know the context. We don't know his side of things. We don't know the history between you two.
> 
> ...


----------



## barbiegirl (Aug 18, 2012)

Twofaces said:


> This is bad. My husband told me he hated me less than a week nefore he pulled his hooker/stripper/orgy/whatever the hell he did stunt.
> 
> This man feels a lot of spite, anger, rage and hate towards you right now.
> 
> ...




He left with his father and the kids and they went to an eid picnic(as my husbands father is Lebanese and is from Lebanon my husband is have Lebanese and American)
When he got home i was quite i didnt say anything to him!
i was VERY upset and i JUST DIDNT want to EVEN
be around him! But i was feeling sad and hurt by what he said! Not only that it seems like he says these things right around the time when he is going to be leaving?(weird) 
So after like 15 minutes after he came home..he Apologized for saying that to me! ANdi said to him well why did you say that and IN FRONT OF OUR children he says..they didnt hear me...i said are you SERIOUS..honor(youngest) was sitting right next to you putting his shoes on Justice(oldest) was right in the door way waiting for you to get the carseats and leave! And then he says WELL..i told them i was just joking!And i said oh that was a joke huh! Well that joke wasent very funny! He then again aologized...and he said he only said it because he was mad at me???
i WOULD never say that to him if I was mad at him??
Am i JUST over reacting? (we been married for 7 years)


----------



## barbiegirl (Aug 18, 2012)

PBear said:


> Saying that to someone, especially in front of their children, would be unacceptable. But...
> 
> We don't know the context. We don't know his side of things. We don't know the history between you two.
> 
> ...



thank you for your opinions 
appreciated<3


----------

